
Russia cyber attack targeted voting software and election officials - Aqueous
http://www.rawstory.com/2017/06/bombshell-intel-leak-reveals-russia-cyber-attack-targeted-voting-software-and-election-officials/
======
pkilgore
Interestingly, (and despite an erroneous popular belief), prior to this there
was no evidence Russia "hacked" the election other than social-media-enhanced
"firehose of falsehood" propaganda.

In other words, holy shit. Looks like someone in the intelligence community
decided to hit back a Putin after his recent comments.

~~~
jwtadvice
Had the exact same thought. The timing of the report is perfectly placed after
the Russian president's most recent remarks and the Russian Congress's report
on American influence efforts on Russia's elections.

From the contents of the report it's very clear this Russia-attributed
activity is associated with an espionage campaign rather than a manipulation
campaign, though more details may be forthcoming on there being an actual
effort to perform active manipulation.

The Russian effort to use true (white), gray (stretched) and black (false)
propaganda showed sophistication mostly in its ability to adapt and react very
quickly. The actual messaging was pretty weak - primarily appealing to those
who already held some of the same thoughts on their own. Both Russia and the
United States know that white propaganda is the most effective propaganda
because it penetrates, resonates and persists better and because developing
sources of truth (white and gray) are able to build stronger platforms than
those based on falsehood. In this instance it was the true statements spread
by Russia about corruption in the United States, war crimes, etc that were
able to resonate and activate masses of people.

